# Pygmy Marmoset



## andyb313 (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi All,
I'm a newbie to the forum, i have been looking for a pair of pygmy marmosets for quite some time but have found little information on the sale of them. I have done plenty of research and am capable of keeping one as i have a heated shed with outdoor aviary extension that used to be used for birds.

I have a couple of questions though, Is anyone able to point me in the rite direction to get a pair?
Also i know people are after females but i am not wanting to breed i just want a pair of marmosets.Is it ok to have a pair of males or can this cause any problems?

Many thanks in advance for any assistance

Andy


----------



## lizard queen (Jul 8, 2007)

i have 3 males that live together perfectly happily, and have never had any problem. i'm sure if they saw a female then trouble would start! it depends on the males really. if they were brothers they'd be happier then if you took 2 males that had never met before, especially if either one had bred in the past.
as for buying them, you don't see them very often and when you do they're about a grand each.


----------

